# Dying Young Chickens



## Heart of Ukraine (Jun 16, 2021)

I bought 40 young chicks, some were 5 weeks old and others 8 weeks. Got the traditional antibiotics, vitamins, etc.. for them. 
About a week after getting them, found one dead. Then another and another. At first I thought the grown chickens (12) were hen pecking them, but never saw wounds.
Then I saw one sick. It was weak and didn't want to walk. Wasn't afraid of me. Didn't seem to be eating or drinking. It died shortly after. 
Since then I've lost 8 of my chicks. 
Now I've got 2 more that are showing signs of weakness. One of them has their eyes closed all the time and acts blind; doesn't appear to be any swelling though. 
No change in feed. No new circumstances. 
Nothing like I've seen before. 
I buy the older chicks and not the really young ones because they survive better. Never ever lost this many. 
Any ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very possible it's coccidiosis. The only way to know for certain is a vet checking the droppings. Since it's been steady and none of your adults are feeling poorly it's the best idea I have at the moment.

Why antibiotics?


----------



## Heart of Ukraine (Jun 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Very possible it's coccidiosis. The only way to know for certain is a vet checking the droppings. Since it's been steady and none of your adults are feeling poorly it's the best idea I have at the moment.
> 
> Why antibiotics?


Here in Ukraine it is the standard for when you buy chicks. I visit the Vet Pharmacy and they give me everything for new chicks, which includes the antibiotics. I guess the conditions here are not as clean as in the US, so they have to take precautions. 
Thanks for the suggestion of coccidiosis. I'll check more about it on the internet and see what is used to treat it. I'd never find a vet here to check the droppings, they wouldn't do that unless a whole village had a problem, then it would be done by the regional (like a county) or the oblisk (state).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What kind of antibiotics? I'm wondering if what they gave you is for preventing cocci. 

LOL Cleaner? Maybe, maybe not. We do tend to make our animals pets so we do do more than we need to.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Heart of Ukraine said:


> I bought 40 young chicks, some were 5 weeks old and others 8 weeks. Got the traditional antibiotics, vitamins, etc.. for them.
> About a week after getting them, found one dead. Then another and another. At first I thought the grown chickens (12) were hen pecking them, but never saw wounds.
> Then I saw one sick. It was weak and didn't want to walk. Wasn't afraid of me. Didn't seem to be eating or drinking. It died shortly after.
> Since then I've lost 8 of my chicks.
> ...


*
Only testing will tell you for sure what is going on. I found this online and it sounded a bit like your description.
Botulism*

Botulism is a disease caused by the ingestion of a toxin produced by the Clostridium botulinum bacterium. All domestic fowl and most wild birds are susceptible to the toxin's effects. Many human deaths have also been attributed to the consumption of food or water containing the toxin.

Botulism is not a bacterial infection, but a condition produced by a byproduct of the bacteria's growth. The organism is common in nature and is widely dispersed in soils. Ingestion of the organism is not harmful. It becomes dangerous only when conditions are favorable for its growth and subsequent toxin formation. The organism grows best under high humidity and relatively high temperature and in an environment containing decaying organic material (plant or animal). The organism requires an environment in which all atmospheric oxygen is eliminated. The organism cannot multiply in the presence of air. Stagnant pools or damp areas with buried decaying matter are danger areas for toxin development. Botulism results after the decaying animal or plant material containing the toxin is consumed. Decaying carcasses are a frequent source of the toxin, as are many insects feeding in the same tissue. The insects may contain enough toxin to cause the disease in any bird that ingests it. Since the toxin is water soluble, water sources may become contaminated and provide a reservoir for the disease.

The toxin is one of the most potent discovered by scientists. The toxin is relatively heat stable but may be destroyed by boiling. There are different types of the toxin; types A and C cause the disease in birds while type B frequently produces the disease in man.

*Weakness is generally the first sign of the illness and is followed by progressive flaccid paralysis of the legs, wings and neck. When neck muscles are affected the head hangs limp, thus causing a condition referred to as "limberneck". Affected birds may have a peculiar trembling, loose feathers that are pulled out easily and dull partly closed eyes. Some birds (turkey) do not develop loose feathers or limberneck symptoms. Because of the paralysis, birds are unable to swallow and mucous accumulates in the mouth. Fatally affected birds may lie in a profound coma appearing lifeless for several hours before death. Significant lesions are not usually observed in affected birds. Examining digestive contents may reveal insects, decomposed animal or vegetable material or other matter suggesting that the birds have consumed the toxin.*

A tentative diagnosis can be made from the history, symptoms and post-mortem findings. As an aid to diagnosis, sick birds may be given water into the crop, kept in a cool environment and treated intravenously with antitoxin. Recovery of a large percentage of the affected birds would substantiate diagnosis.

Prevention should be aimed at eliminating sources of toxin production and preventing access of birds to such materials. These practices include prompt removal of all dead animals from houses and pens, debeaking the birds, controlling fly and insect populations and avoiding access to decaying organic material. Contaminated water supplies are particularly dangerous.

If the disease strikes, locate and remove the source of the toxin and separate all visibly affected birds from the flock for treatment. Place sick birds in a cool shaded area and give fresh water into the crop, twice daily. Mild laxatives may be used for birds that have been exposed but do not show disease symptoms. Epsom salts (one pound per 100 birds) may be mixed into feed. Adding a level teaspoonful of Epsom salts in one ounce of water and placing in the crops of sick birds has been beneficial in many instances. Antitoxin therapy is indicated only in birds that have high individual value since the antitoxin is difficult to obtain and is expensive.


----------



## Heart of Ukraine (Jun 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What kind of antibiotics? I'm wondering if what they gave you is for preventing cocci.
> 
> LOL Cleaner? Maybe, maybe not. We do tend to make our animals pets so we do do more than we need to.


From what I can tell it does not treat it. I did find the medication you recommended here. I'll be going to the vet pharmacy this morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hopefully, this will stop it and you're early enough to pull back the affected peeps.


----------



## Heart of Ukraine (Jun 16, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Only testing will tell you for sure what is going on. I found this online and it sounded a bit like your description.
> Botulism*
> 
> Botulism is a disease caused by the ingestion of a toxin produced by the Clostridium botulinum bacterium. All domestic fowl and most wild birds are susceptible to the toxin's effects. Many human deaths have also been attributed to the consumption of food or water containing the toxin.
> ...


Thank you for this information. I'll try the Epsom salts if the other medication recommended (post above) doesnt work. Never thought of this.


----------



## Heart of Ukraine (Jun 16, 2021)

Heart of Ukraine said:


> From what I can tell it does not treat it. I did find the medication you recommended here. I'll be going to the vet pharmacy this morning.


Day 2 of the medication and not more lost birds. Praying this works !


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So strange how we think about someone and then there they are. I was just wondering yesterday about you and your birds.

Glad to read they seem to be doing better. 

BTW, this really has nothing to do with cleanliness. In case you didn't know, cocci are in the soil everywhere.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Very possible it's coccidiosis. The only way to know for certain is a vet checking the droppings. Since it's been steady and none of your adults are feeling poorly it's the best idea I have at the moment.
> 
> Why antibiotics?


My puppies all get hookworms and coccidia.. It is very deadly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> My puppies all get hookworms and coccidia.. It is very deadly.


We're talking chickens here. But they can also get the same things but these are peeps and very unlikely that's what is going on with them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> We're talking chickens here. But they can also get the same things but these are peeps and very unlikely that's what is going on with them.


Sorry,😒😒 silly me.. I guess I went too far..🙄🙄 I didn't know chickens even got coccidia I thought it was only dogs..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not too far at all. By saying something, even if it wasn't correct, you learned something new about chickens.

So don't say sorry.

Believe it or not, there's lots to learn about chickens and the things that can challenge their good health.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Not too far at all. By saying something, even if it wasn't correct, you learned something new about chickens.
> 
> So don't say sorry.
> 
> Believe it or not, there's lots to learn about chickens and the things that can challenge their good health.


Ok, thanks so much! I guess we learn something new everyday.🙂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, thanks so much! I guess we learn something new everyday.🙂


Pretty much. I haven't stopped learning and I'm quite a bit older than you. And I'm just as curious about many things as I always was.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Pretty much. I haven't stopped learning and I'm quite a bit older than you. And I'm just as curious about many things as I always was.


Yep!


----------



## Heart of Ukraine (Jun 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> My puppies all get hookworms and coccidia.. It is very deadly.


I think it was coccidia, because I gave the medication for that (in water) and no more chickens have died. It was only the younger ones dying, those I just purchased. Thinking they had it before I bought them.


----------



## Heart of Ukraine (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you all for your help. The medication I bought has done its job and no chickens are dying now. I think the young chickens I bought had it prior to coming to me. I'll include this medication in my regime for new chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heart of Ukraine said:


> Thank you all for your help. The medication I bought has done its job and no chickens are dying now. I think the young chickens I bought had it prior to coming to me. I'll include this medication in my regime for new chicks.


Don't automatically give it to them. It blocks them from absorbing an important vitamin that the cocci need to survive.

What happens with chicks getting cocci is being on new ground from that they started on. I don't know why, I don't think I ever investigated that. Giving them a medicated chick feed helps prevent it.

Happy to learn they've done so well. It can be tough diagnosing without being present.

And thanks for the update. Now on to happy poultry keeping.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Heart of Ukraine said:


> I think it was coccidia, because I gave the medication for that (in water) and no more chickens have died. It was only the younger ones dying, those I just purchased. Thinking they had it before I bought them.


I know the smaller ones just can't fight them off but bigger ones do better with that kind of stuff.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> I know the smaller ones just can't fight them off but bigger ones do better with that kind of stuff.


The immune systems in older birds are much more mature so they can keep it under control. Babies are still developing theirs. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The immune systems in older birds are much more mature so they can keep it under control. Babies are still developing theirs.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yep


----------



## Heart of Ukraine (Jun 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yep


That makes total sense !


----------

